# Should I be expecting eggs.



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

I have had my 2 love birds for nearly two years now, and they've never laid eggs, but then again I've never seen them mating until today. I'm not sure what sex they are, but one of them likes to "hump" their toy.  So I assumed he was a male.
Anyway, when I checked on them this morning, the one I assumed was male was on the others back, and looked like (he) was mating with the other, but I'm not sure if they properly mated. So should I be expecting eggs? If so, what type of box should I give them to nest in, and would shredded paper do? They both gnaw on their calcium block and cuttlefish quite a lot, so I am assuming that if they do lay eggs, the female should be okay regarding the calcium she will lose if/when she lays the eggs.
I have read up on this area, but since they have never laid eggs before I would appreciate any advice that you can give. 
Thanks in advance. :thumbup1: xx


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Provided you have a pair of course...

Get a box in quick she should lay very soon.if you can't buy one you can soon knock one up in ply 150mm square and 200mm tall should be plenty for lovebirds...hinge the lid so you can keep an eye on things...the entrance hole needs to be around 60mm.They don't need nesting materials...just a handful of wood shavings...that she'll probably remove anyway.

If she lays eggs start feeding grated hard boiled egg as well as the regular food...the male will feed her.


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Provided you have a pair of course...
> 
> Get a box in quick she should lay very soon.if you can't buy one you can soon knock one up in ply 150mm square and 200mm tall should be plenty for lovebirds...hinge the lid so you can keep an eye on things...the entrance hole needs to be around 60mm.They don't need nesting materials...just a handful of wood shavings...that she'll probably remove anyway.
> 
> If she lays eggs start feeding grated hard boiled egg as well as the regular food...the male will feed her.


Thank you!  Is it right that she will lay the eggs in 5 days ish? 

Would a wild bird box do if I attach a hook or some wire onto the back?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

If it's a hen she should lay within days...a wild bird box will probably be too small...and the hole certainly will.Try and get a parakeet box from one of the bigger pet stores,or one that sells birds and specialises more.


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

poohdog said:


> If it's a hen she should lay within days...a wild bird box will probably be too small...and the hole certainly will.Try and get a parakeet box from one of the bigger pet stores,or one that sells birds and specialises more.


We have two pet shops where we live and the only bird things they sell is wild bird stuff and food.  I should be able to go to one of the bigger petshops tomorrow though.  Is there anything I can use as an alternative if I can't get hold of one? Some people say chinchilla nesting boxes are good?  I was also wondering, some people say that it's okay to pick up the eggs to see if they are fertile, but others say the mother will abonden the eggs if you touch them, do you know anything about this?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

pheebus said:


> We have two pet shops where we live and the only bird things they sell is wild bird stuff and food.  I should be able to go to one of the bigger petshops tomorrow though.  Is there anything I can use as an alternative if I can't get hold of one? Some people say chinchilla nesting boxes are good?  I was also wondering, some people say that it's okay to pick up the eggs to see if they are fertile, but others say the mother will abonden the eggs if you touch them, do you know anything about this?


Any box is better than none as long as the hole is big enough and the bird can sit comfortably...Where do you live?

As a beginner leave things alone and don't handle the eggs,the hen will sit tight for days.
Let nature take it's course is best.Handling eggs and birds deserting because of your smell on the eggs is an old wives tale...more likely she would abandon them because of the disturbance.Leave well alone and they should do ok.
Those eggs I told you to hard boil...save the shells and microwave for a minute on full (to avoid salmonella) crush and give the birds along with grated cuttlefish...get some oystershell too from pet shop.


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Any box is better than none as long as the hole is big enough and the bird can sit comfortably...Where do you live?
> 
> As a beginner leave things alone and don't handle the eggs,the hen will sit tight for days.
> Let nature take it's course is best.Handling eggs and birds deserting because of your smell on the eggs is an old wives tale...more likely she would abandon them because of the disturbance.Leave well alone and they should do ok.
> Those eggs I told you to hard boil...save the shells and microwave for a minute on full (to avoid salmonella) crush and give the birds along with grated cuttlefish...get some oystershell too from pet shop.


Thank you! 
How often do I feed them the egg? There's a pets at home in Bridlington, (I live near Driffield) but I checked online and they don't have anything for them to nest in, but maybe they will have some if I go, as they often have things in the shop that aren't online, hopefully I will find one from somewhere else if I can't get one from there.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Small amount fresh every day...keep it fridged.There's loads of protein in egg if they're raising chicks.

This may be a false alarm yet although they may start laying tomorrow.

There's these at Scarborough...is that far?

About Us


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Small amount fresh every day...keep it fridged.There's loads of protein in egg if they're raising chicks.
> 
> This may be a false alarm yet although they may start laying tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I don't think we'd be able to get out there soon enough.  Worth a try though What else could I use just in-case I can't get a box soon enough?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

You must know somebody could knock you one up...it's only 15 minutes work.


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

poohdog said:


> You must know somebody could knock you one up...it's only 15 minutes work.


I think I might do actually...  Thank you. x


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Not much to add that you haven't already been told except I always glue some narrow wood strips on the inside of the front to help them climb in and out of the box without jumping on on the eggs/chicks and to give them something to chew


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Not much to add that you haven't already been told except I always glue some narrow wood strips on the inside of the front to help them climb in and out of the box without jumping on on the eggs/chicks and to give them something to chew


Thank you .


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Not much to add that you haven't already been told except I always glue some narrow wood strips on the inside of the front to help them climb in and out of the box without jumping on on the eggs/chicks and to give them something to chew


I do the same...You'll want a pack of cards too...not for the birds...for you to play patience while you're waiting...

Let us know if it's a false alarm or not....hope not, you'll love the experience...


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

poohdog said:


> I do the same...You'll want a pack of cards too...not for the birds...for you to play patience while you're waiting...
> 
> Let us know if it's a false alarm or not....hope not, you'll love the experience...


:lol: It's so exciting!  I'll keep you updated, and I'll probably keep coming back and asking questions.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It wouldn't be a bad idea to leave a small bath in the cage so they can regulate the humidity in the nest box by bathing


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

hawksport said:


> It wouldn't be a bad idea to leave a small bath in the cage so they can regulate the humidity in the nest box by bathing


They have one in there anyway, but thank you.


----------

